# [solved] iptables helper ftp on alternative port not working

## c00l.wave

man iptables says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    helper
> 
>        This module matches packets related to a specific conntrack-helper.
> ...

 

However, if I setup PureFTPd to a port other than 21 that helper rule doesn't work:

```

/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1234 -j ACCEPT

/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -m helper --helper ftp-1234 -j ACCEPT

```

All other ports (except for other public services) are closed. I get a client connection to the FTP server but on passive mode the connection locks up. It works well with the standard port though. I get no log output nor error message, the rule shows up on iptables -L:

```

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            helper match "ftp-1234"

```

Is there anything I missed?

----------

## sp7xfq

instead of using the helper module try change ip_conntact_ftp module parameters

```

modprobe -r ip_conntrack_ftp

modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp ports=1234
```

----------

## c00l.wave

Wow, that did it!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot!

----------

